# can anyone help me identify these corys?



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

can anyone help me identify these corys? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I think its an 'neon orange stripe cory'. Cant find much about it, so I dont really know. I saw one at an LFS a while ago, they said they were rare?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its a typical C. Aenus (fishnut2 correct me if i'm wrong). 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/callicht/corydora/265_f.php


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Whoops my bad...my source was wrong.


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

those are bronze corys i have some ver easy to breed...


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

We call them orange lazers around here. Any orange stripe name is acceptable. They are an aeneus cory, and are rare in some areas. Common in others. They are fairly easy to breed, but raising the fry can be tricky.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Quite a big pair you got there too!


----------

